# signature for a nooby



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

i will come clean ,i have not got a clue about computers.i can do the basics etc,so i will get straight to the point .my head is mashed up on how to create a sig so if someone has the time to spare to make one for me, i would be grateful.mossys typhoons beaufighters all appeal to me, all endeavours will be looked at and appreciated 8) cheers. hells bells


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey heres a basic one just maybe as a temporary sig until some of the real wizz's come up with something.

Cheers.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice Heinz, and cool pic.I like the colour of the letters.It fits to the background colour.


----------



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks heinz,good job!,how do i get it into my profile/signature, so it shows when i post?.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Go to your control panel.

At top of you page under the banner all those buttons are there.

Click on 'User CP' and then find edit signature and click on that and a box will appear. 

Copy this link http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/signature-general-pics-upload/59072d1205747703-


and paste it in there and hit submit.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh btw thanks Wurger  

Hells - i hope that works! 

Cheers


----------



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

heinz tried that comes up as an invalid file?:


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

ok try this link




I uploaded my signature to this site and it works fine. 

Right click over the image to get the link and go to properties. You probably know all this sorry 
Cheers


----------



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for your time heinz,its' still coming up invalid file.
i have to go now as i am in work at 17.00 and i have a few chores to do before i can grab a couple of hours as i work nights,i will log back in on tuesday morning and see if i can sort it out then ,thanks again heinz


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

I like it, Heinz! maybe if the writing was stylized like lightning? straight top part of the letter, sort of zig-zagging on the lower part and ending in points (if only I could scan and send things, I'd draw what I'm thinking!)
Sort of a 'hell fire' effect...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2008)

I set it for you. Sometimes, I really hate PHP...

Anyway, if you look at your user CP, that's where I set it. You should be able to see it as a link between [ img ] and [ /img ]


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Good on ya Evan 

*smacks forhead I forgot to mention the img brackets *


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2008)

Still the same.Undoubtedly we need a new instruction on how to set a pic as a siggy. 

Or all noobies can use this:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795-47.html


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2008)

And Heinz graduates to 'Siggy Pic 101"! Good job!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers Njaco, but without Evan's help it was in vain


----------



## hells bells (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks very much heinz,also to evangilder.i need to get on and learn some more about my computer!,and what a warm welcome


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

No worries mate, glad i could help in a roundabout way


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

Heinz.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2008)

Uploading Siggys is in the 102 class I think!


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

That was real nice of you guys, what a great result! Heinz, you've got a heart of gold, mate!


----------

